# Place du Village / Plaza Mayor



## juakland

¿Son correctas estas traducciones del término en español "Plaza Mayor" para los siguientes idiomas?

Francés: Place du Village
****
Supresión de los idiomas no autorizados
Martine (Mod...)
 
Muchas gracias.


----------



## mimie35

****
Supresión de la cita de un mensaje moderado
Martine (Mod...)
 
bonjour,

pour le francais on parle de "place du village" dans un village evidement)
sinon, c'est la "place principale".


----------



## mariange

Si la Plaza Mayor está referida a una ciudad, mejor sería, creo, utilizar *"Grande Place"*


----------



## juakland

Merci beaucoup!

Tenia la duda porque en la traducción de Plaza (Español-Française) aparece la siguiente acepción:

PLAZA
place ƒ;
 p. mayor: place du village.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonsoir,

No me pregunte el porqué pero cuando grand+substantif tiene valor de locución, aún en femenino (singular), se escribe grand:
- grand-place, grand-soif, grand-chose.

Con mayúscula, y sin más precisiones, designa la plaza mayor de Bruselas.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## mariange

Sí, tiene razón...aunque yo tampoco veo claro el porqué. De hecho pienso en *La Grand *Place (Bruxelles) y sí, pero ¿y *La Grande* Arche de la Défense?. Y, por otro lado, por qué "*grand-*mère et *grands*-parents ?... Confieso que me gustaría conocer la explicación
Saludos


----------



## juakland

Entonces, para designar la Plaza Mayor de un pueblo o ciudad, qué debería decir: Place Principale o La Grand-Place.

Gracias. Merci


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Según Maurice Grévisse, el adjetivo *Grand* permanece invariable en algunos nombres propios como *Gran(d)-ville* y *Grand-Couronne* y delante de un nombre femenino que empieza por una consonante, perteneciente a ciertas expresiones antiguas consagradas por el uso, como: 



> Extracto de "Le bon usage":
> 
> grand-chambre, grand-chose, grand-croix, aller grand-erre, grand-faim, grand-garde, grand-hâte, grand-honte, grand-maman, grand-mère (mère-grand, grand-messe, grand-peine, grand-peur, grand-pitié, grand-poste, grand-route, grand-salle, grand-soif, grand-tante, grand-voile.
> ...
> Les féminins fort, grand, dans les emplois indiqués plus haut, *sont donc des survivances de l'ancien usage relatif aux adjectifs à forme unique.*


La negrilla es mía.


Como veis, en ningún momento hace referencia à la *Grande Place*.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Víctor Pérez said:


> Como veis, en ningún momento hace referencia à la *Grande Place*.



D'accord pour la grande place, mais, bien malgré Monsieur Grévisse, on dit bien: grand-place.

Je ne dirai pas la même chose si je dis:
-1- le marché a lieu sur la grand-place tous les jeudis
-2- le marché a lieu sur la grande place tous les jeudis

-1- la place en question n'est pas forcément la plus grande d'une ville (je parle de ville car dans un village il n'y en a souvent qu'une) en superficie mais elle l'a été et je parie qu'elle héberge au moins la mairie, l'église...
-2- la grande place est la plus grande de la ville mais n'a pas cette connotation "historique"

Je pense que la liste de Gévisse n'est pas exhaustive: il manque le plus connu: la Grand-Guerre.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## mariange

Gracias por la aclaración, Victor. Muy amable.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Cintia&Martine said:


> D'accord pour la grande place, mais, bien malgré Monsieur Grévisse, on dit bien: grand-place.
> 
> Je ne dirai pas la même chose si je dis:
> -1- le marché a lieu sur la grand-place tous les jeudis
> -2- le marché a lieu sur la grande place tous les jeudis
> 
> -1- la place en question n'est pas forcément la plus grande d'une ville (je parle de ville car dans un village il n'y en a souvent qu'une) en superficie mais elle l'a été et je parie qu'elle héberge au moins la mairie, l'église...
> -2- la grande place est la plus grande de la ville mais n'a pas cette connotation "historique"
> 
> Je pense que la liste de Gévisse n'est pas exhaustive: il manque le plus connu: la Grand-Guerre.
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 
Il était question, Martine, de noms composés or, à ma connaissance, la Grande Guerre n’en est pas un.

Quoiqu’il en soit, la Grande Guerre, c’est-à-dire, la guerre de 14-18, fut ainsi dénommée bien après la deuxième guerre mondiale de 1945 pour précisément la distinguer de celle-ci. Or, la première édition du Bon Usage de Grévisse date de 1936… Il n’est donc pas très difficile de comprendre pourquoi elle ne figure pas dans Le Bon Usage, si, toutefois, elle devait y figurer… 

Para nuestros coforeros que no conozcan a Maurice Grévisse, debo explicar que fue un referente en materia de gramática francesa y, su obra principal, Le Bon Usage, sigue aún siendo libro de consulta para muchos profesores franceses de lengua. No creo pues, que debamos tomarnos a la ligera sus enseñanzas.


----------



## Marcelot

Qué hilo más divertido ...

Yo añadiría algo: en muchas grandes urbes no hay una "Plaza Mayor".

En París existe la Place de l'Hôtel de ville...

De ahí a pensar que es la principal ...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

Víctor, il ne s'agit pas ici d'un simple mot composé sino d'un *locution substantive*.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

juakland said:


> Entonces, para designar la Plaza Mayor de un pueblo o ciudad, qué debería decir: Place Principale o La Grand-Place.
> 
> Gracias. Merci


Con tanto derroche de erudición , *juakland*, tu pregunta quedó sin respuesta .

Si se trata de un pueblo pequeño, yo pondría *la place du village* ya que no suelen haber muchas plazas en los pueblos pequeños.
Si el pueblo es más grande, yo pondría *la Place Principale* pero también cabe poner *la grand-place*, incluso, a mi entender, *la Grande Place*, denominación que no es en absoluto exclusiva de Bruselas.
En una ciudad, donde las plazas son numerosas y donde la Plaza Mayor no es necesariamente la más grande, se podría usar *la grand-place* y también *la Grande Place*.

Un saludo


----------



## Marcelot

Perdón, perdón, perdón... querido Víctor Pérez.

Quizás tengas razón, pero al ser tan fastuosa, cuando uno dice la Grande Place, creo que se piensa forzosamente en Bruselas.
Nunca pensarías en una plaza parisina, por ejemplo.

No sé, me parece...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

No veo por qué un municipio no podría ponerle el nombre de la Grande Place a su Plaza Mayor.

Por otro lado, por muy grande o muy bonita que sea la de Bruselas (y que me parece extraordinaria), en el mundo hay muchas más Grande Place (Montreal, Lille,...).


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour !


Il est rare d'y avoir dans les gros villages et les petites villes des "grandes places", ce sont en général  la Place du Marché, la place de l'Église ou la Place de la Mairie qui sont les plus grandes.

La Grand Place rappelle bien sûr Bruxelles, même si à Lille, toute proche, il y en a aussi une.

La Grand(e) Place n'est vraiment pas, à mon avis, une appellation très commune en France. 

Pour la Plaza Mayor de Madrid, par exemple, on ne traduirait pas. Pour celle des petites villes, si l'intérêt est de marquer la grandeur, on dirait plutôt alors la place principale. Et pour un village, bien sûr, la place. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## juakland

Vaya, no pensé que este post iba a despertar un debate tan animado 

Es un pueblo más bien grande, tiene muchas plazas, y la plaza mayor es la plaza central, donde esta el ayuntamiento y es el corazón del pueblo. Supongo que Place Principal estará bien, o también Place de l'Hôtel de ville.

En fin, lo dejare en Place Principal no voy a darle mas vueltas 


Gracias a todos. Merci beaucoup!


----------



## dredi

sí, dale otra vueltecita : Principal*e*


----------



## niko

Gévy said:


> Bonjour !
> La Grand(e) Place n'est vraiment pas, à mon avis, une appellation très commune en France.



Sauf dans le nord (peut-être est-ce à cause de la proximité avec la Belgique ?).
Et qu'en est-il de l'orthographe "Grand'Place" qu'on voit souvent dans le nord ou le pas de calais, justement ?

nico, qui s'interroge


----------

